# does this tank look awesome



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

do u like the look of my 10g. my fish love it. it has about 14 baby amaxon swords about 4" tall, and anacharis branches spreaded throughout the tank.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

and some wisteria crap floating on top, and some scraggley looking carolina cabomba on the left


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Looks good to me


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

AWESOME 10g, look'd like a 30 tall at first. Great little tank.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

looks nice but will the plants be okay without any CO2?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looks good


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks good but i think its missing something, needs some kinda center piece, a nice

piece of drift wood or slate cave or something, but it does look real good and can

tell alot of pride went into the work on that tank good job











> AWESOME 10g, look'd like a 30 tall at first. Great little tank.


i agree that picture is deceptive


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

it looks good to me


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> looks good but i think its missing something, needs some kinda center piece, a nice
> 
> piece of drift wood or slate cave or something, but it does look real good and can
> 
> ...


 I agree with mr.freeez, it looks nice but it needs a nice piece of driftwood to really set it off







.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

id say or what
lol jk it looks good


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks nice. I agree a piece of driftwood would set it off.
Moved to non pranha pictures and vids.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

NICE!

Do have a layer of gravel and a layer of sand?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Looks nice. I agree a piece of driftwood would set it off.
> Moved to non pranha pictures and vids.


 i agree also :nod:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

That's a beautiful 10g, illnino


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

i like tanks that have a lot of plants in them


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i just threw in some gravel a month or so ago, most of the pieces get burried as time passes, but im gonna put some more in, it looks cool.

about it looking like a 30t. those are some huge wags and paradise fish







but the pic does make it look tall cause i took it from a certian angle.

thanks for all the good comments

i know a piece of wood will make it look cool, but im wanting it to ba a 100% plant tank.

and i have a bananna plant in the middle that is missing its leafs.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I like it. Gravel sprinkled on sand looks awesome, looks liek the bottom of the ocean, thats what I have in my 55G


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

illnino said:


> i know a piece of wood will make it look cool, but im wanting it to ba a 100% plant tank.


 I don't think you should change it at all, looks awesome how it is. A piece of wood would just ruin the looks of it..


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice tank...looks like u put a lot of time and thought into it


----------

